# Atalanta - Juventus. 30 gennaio 2019, ore 20.45. Tv e streaming..



## Tifo'o (30 Gennaio 2019)

Quarti di finale di Coppa Italia tra l'Atalanta e la Juventus. La squadra di Gasperini proverà ad interrompere la striscia di Allegri alla Juventus dove è sempre riuscito ad arrivare in finale.


Partita visibile su Rai uno dalle 20.45.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Negli ultimi anni in coppa siamo stati eliminati solo dalla Juventus, in finale, semifinale o quarti.
Forse è destino che perdiamo di nuovo in finale contro di loro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi anni in coppa siamo stati eliminati solo dalla Juventus, in finale, semifinale o quarti.
> Forse è destino che perdiamo di nuovo in finale contro di loro.



vediamo stasera se fanno un altro furto alla Napoli di coppa italia 
(iuliano vs ronaldo con albiol che prende le veci del brasiliano)

se sarà così andiamo fuori in semifinale tanto sono stufo di venire derubato in Finale 
se devo scegliere con chi perdere preferisco la Lazio all Inter


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> se sarà così andiamo fuori in semifinale tanto sono stufo di venire derubato in Finale
> se devo scegliere con chi perdere preferisco la Lazio all Inter



io invece vorrei il doppio derby a prescindere
abbiamo bisogno dell'adrenalina di queste partite  
a prescindere che la coppa la vincerà la Juve


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Gennaio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io invece vorrei il doppio derby a prescindere
> abbiamo bisogno dell'adrenalina di queste partite
> a prescindere che la coppa la vincerà la Juve



Abbiamo bisogno di veleno intendi..


----------



## vannu994 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io invece vorrei il doppio derby a prescindere
> abbiamo bisogno dell'adrenalina di queste partite
> a prescindere che la coppa la vincerà la Juve



A me al solo pensiero viene l’ansia ahahahaha


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Abbiamo bisogno di veleno intendi..



Sì, dobbiamo toccare con mano i derby di coppa italia come lo scorso anno


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> A me al solo pensiero viene l’ansia ahahahaha



E' proprio per questo che vale la pena vivere queste partite.
La Lazio l'abbiamo già avuta lo scorso anno.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Stasera i gobbi escono.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Stasera i gobbi escono.



Eh Dio volesse sono 5 anni che non escono


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Eh Dio volesse sono 5 anni che non escono



chissà cosa si inventano x passare..
immagino espulsione alla prima occasione 
visto lo strapotere fisico dei Bergamaschi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io invece vorrei il doppio derby a prescindere
> abbiamo bisogno dell'adrenalina di queste partite
> a prescindere che la coppa la vincerà la Juve



come detto dipende se passa la rube... 
non posso sopportare ben 4 ladrate quest'anno 
xkè sicuramente anche in campionato la storia sarà la stessa 

finora 2 su 2 di ruberia 
addirittura in una con mezza squadra nostra di panchinari


----------



## Asso_86 (30 Gennaio 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Stasera i gobbi escono.



Facile. Siamo con le gomme a terra in questo periodo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Facile. Siamo con le gomme a terra in questo periodo



tanto i top player giallo neri decidono gli episodi come sempre a favore di chi?


----------



## Goro (30 Gennaio 2019)

Vogliono il triplete e l'Atalanta è famosa per scansarsi. Mi aspetto il golletto all'inizio e poi tanta melina.


----------



## Raryof (30 Gennaio 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Vogliono il triplete e l'Atalanta è famosa per scansarsi. Mi aspetto il golletto all'inizio e poi tanta melina.



Vero ma quel discorso tiene solo quando è un doppio confronto come l'anno scorso in cui dopo l'andata sono andati sul sicuro col solito golletto iniziale.
In una partita secca è diverso e l'Atalanta è in formissima, urge intervento dell'uomo in più, l'arbitro.


----------



## Goro (30 Gennaio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Vero ma quel discorso tiene solo quando è un doppio confronto come l'anno scorso in cui dopo l'andata sono andati sul sicuro col solito golletto iniziale.
> In una partita secca è diverso e l'Atalanta è in formissima, urge intervento dell'uomo in più, l'arbitro.



Spero che se la giochi ma basta che la Juve prometta qualche giovane "affare" ed ecco come l'inerzia può cambiare, senza contare gli angeli custodi in giallo che citi. Spero di sbagliare almeno ce la si potrebbe giocare alla pari con le altre.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Faranno di tutto per fargli fare il triplete.


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quarti di finale di Coppa Italia tra l'Atalanta e la Juventus. La squadra di Gasperini proverà ad interrompere la striscia di Allegri alla Juventus dove è sempre riuscito ad arrivare in finale.
> 
> 
> Partita visibile su Rai uno dalle 20.45.



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quarti di finale di Coppa Italia tra l'Atalanta e la Juventus. La squadra di Gasperini proverà ad interrompere la striscia di Allegri alla Juventus dove è sempre riuscito ad arrivare in finale.
> 
> 
> Partita visibile su Rai uno dalle 20.45.



Sarà la classica partita sofferta dei gobbi, risolta da un rigore nel momento di massima difficoltà.


----------



## elpacoderoma (30 Gennaio 2019)

L' atalanta sta andando troppo forte.
Stasera perde al 100%


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Gennaio 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> L' atalanta sta andando troppo forte.
> Stasera perde al 100%



Bisogna tirargliela?

Ma per me è probabile l'eliminazione, con un arbitraggio onesto e con qualche atalantino che si dimentica di scansarsi.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Gennaio 2019)

Allegri schiera i titolari, cr7 in primis.


----------



## Asso_86 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Vogliono il triplete e l'Atalanta è famosa per scansarsi. Mi aspetto il golletto all'inizio e poi tanta melina.



Quando segnano presto poi facciamo sempre di tutto per complicarci la vita. Meglio segnare un po’ più tardi


----------



## Dominae (30 Gennaio 2019)

Oggi si rischia di capitolare. L'Atalanta è davvero in forma.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Forza Dea.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Strano Atalanta si presenta con la formazione titolare LOL


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quarti di finale di Coppa Italia tra l'Atalanta e la Juventus. La squadra di Gasperini proverà ad interrompere la striscia di Allegri alla Juventus dove è sempre riuscito ad arrivare in finale.
> 
> 
> Partita visibile su Rai uno dalle 20.45.


 sara una guerra sulle palle inattive l'Atalanta e una delle poche squadre che può mettere in difficoltà questi di Torino fisicamente


----------



## kYMERA (30 Gennaio 2019)

Almeno già 2 trattenute da giallo, ovviamente dato solo 2 vantaggi che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Gennaio 2019)

Gasperini è davvero un grande allenatore


----------



## David Drills (30 Gennaio 2019)

Attenzione fuori anche Chiellini, mo so uccelli per diabetici


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2019)

Ma Ronaldo per contratto non può prendere il giallo?


----------



## Raryof (30 Gennaio 2019)

Goooool


----------



## 7vinte (30 Gennaio 2019)

Gooooooool!!! Castagne!!!


----------



## Raryof (30 Gennaio 2019)

Cancelo ha messo le castagne sul fuoco ragazzi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2019)

Io sostengo da anni che la vera forza della Juve è la difesa. Quante volte Chiellini gli ha salvato le balle ? 

Ora fuori lui e la perderanno. Salvo miracoli di CR7


----------



## kYMERA (30 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma Ronaldo per contratto non può prendere il giallo?



No, da quando ha pianto in Europa hanno modificato i regolamenti.


----------



## chicagousait (30 Gennaio 2019)

Che gol Zapata


----------



## kYMERA (30 Gennaio 2019)

Zapata, si spoglia Allegri


----------



## Raryof (30 Gennaio 2019)

Goooooooooooooool Zapataaaaaaa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Gennaio 2019)

Ma è De Scoglio quello che è andato a vuoto 3 volte in un'azione?


----------



## 7vinte (30 Gennaio 2019)

Gooooool!!!!! Zapata!!!!! 2-0!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2019)

Che gol !!! Zapata è una bestia... io lo ripeto. Fuori la difesa titolare della Juve e sono cavoli amari.


----------



## kYMERA (30 Gennaio 2019)

Zapata è un grande attaccante. Assurdo che al Napoli se lo siano fatto sfuggire cosi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Gennaio 2019)

Senza Ilicic mai avrei detto che avrebbero potuto vincere, addirittura hanno fatto doppietta!

Assurda sta Coppa Italia! Godo di più per Allegri che perde che per l'Atalanta che vince


----------



## chicagousait (30 Gennaio 2019)

Espulso Allegri


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Zapata Forever


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Bene così! Maledetti ladri...


----------



## Raryof (30 Gennaio 2019)

Impazzito Allegri, OTTIMO


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Come G-O-D-O


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2019)

Quest arbitro chiude stasera la carriera


----------



## Aron (30 Gennaio 2019)

La Juve rimonta, ma quest’Atalanta si qualifica in Champions.


----------



## mabadi (30 Gennaio 2019)

La domanda non è "se" ma "quando" arriveranno gli aiutini alla Rubentus


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2019)

È presto. Qualche rigorino lo danno sempre ai ladri.


----------



## Boomer (30 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> La Juve rimonta, ma quest’Atalanta si qualifica in Champions.



Ma Gasperini è scarso.cit


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2019)

E qualcuno ha ancora da ridire sul Gasp


----------



## chicagousait (30 Gennaio 2019)

Ora si inventeranno qualche rigore. Non può essere eliminato il prossimo vincitore della Champions


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Gennaio 2019)

Forza dea.... Resisti


----------



## Heaven (30 Gennaio 2019)

Ma figuratevi se escono... chi ci crede ormai


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> La Juve rimonta, ma quest’Atalanta si qualifica in Champions.



...al posto dell’ Inter ...


----------



## __king george__ (30 Gennaio 2019)

finitela con sto Gasperini….è molto meglio il nostro!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Gennaio 2019)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ora si inventeranno qualche rigore. Non può essere eliminato il prossimo vincitore della Champions



Addio triplete... Aspettiamo e speriamo


----------



## Pampu7 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Calma che è lunga ancora


----------



## jacky (30 Gennaio 2019)

Quando 10 gg fa dicevo che sono a fine ciclo mi sono saltati addosso 6-7 utenti

Onore a loro e ad Agnelli, ora una pausa è fisiologica


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2019)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ora si inventeranno qualche rigore. Non può essere eliminato il prossimo vincitore della Champions



Lo ha detto anche il presidente della lega calcio


----------



## sette (30 Gennaio 2019)

De Sciglio e Rugani centrali


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Gennaio 2019)

Chiellini rotto Bonucci rotto e vendono Benatia


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Gennaio 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> Quando 10 gg fa dicevo che sono a fine ciclo mi sono saltati addosso 6-7 utenti



La partita non è finita ed anche se fosse dire che sia a fine ciclo una squadra che ha vinto tutte le partite in campionato a parte due pareggi mi sembra davvero fuori luogo.


----------



## sette (30 Gennaio 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Chiellini rotto Bonucci rotto e vendono Benatia



Paratici luminare della Direzione Sportiva.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Gennaio 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Stasera i gobbi escono.


----------



## chicagousait (30 Gennaio 2019)

Hanno inquadrato Nedved è compagnia che lasciavano gli spalti. Sono pronti a rinchiudere negli spogliatoi l'arbitro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2019)

Ora di rigori ne servono due. Magari anche un'espulsione avversaria. E' più dura, ma c'è tempo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Gennaio 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> Quando 10 gg fa dicevo che sono a fine ciclo mi sono saltati addosso 6-7 utenti
> 
> Onore a loro e ad Agnelli, ora una pausa è fisiologica



onore????? ahahahhahahahaha

l'onore loro dovrebbero averlo, sti ladri schifosi

*ragazzi non guardatela*, non fatevi macinare dal loro sistema


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Gennaio 2019)

La vera forza dell'Atalanta comunque è il grande allenatore che hanno.

Ogni anno gli vendono qualcuno vedi Conti Caldara Kessie Petagna ma riescono comuqnue a prendere gente buona senza svenarsi o attingere dal proprio vivaio perfettamente!


----------



## zamp2010 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Ormai dobbiamo vedere come fanno a far rientrare la Juventus in questa partita.
Ronaldo come lo vedrete?


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Gennaio 2019)

domani comprano kulibaly a 10 Milioni e vendono un primavera al sassuolo per 20 Milioni.... 

tranquilli


----------



## kYMERA (30 Gennaio 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> La vera forza dell'Atalanta comunque è il grande allenatore che hanno.
> 
> Ogni anno gli vendono qualcuno vedi Conti Caldara Kessie Petagna ma riescono comuqnue a prendere gente buona senza svenarsi o attingere dal proprio vivaio perfettamente!



C'è da dire comunqeu che non hanno neanche un italiano in campo ora.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La partita non è finita ed anche se fosse dire che sia a fine ciclo una squadra che *ha vinto *tutte le partite in campionato a parte due pareggi mi sembra davvero fuori luogo.



fuori luogo e quel termine o meglio 
mettilo dentro una parentesi x far capire come vincono


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Gennaio 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> C'è da dire comunqeu che non hanno neanche un italiano in campo ora.



Bè questa è una questione come dire nazionalista, se si può perchè non c'è nessuna regola che lo impedisce amen.
W Federer e Goffin


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2019)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Hanno inquadrato Nedved è compagnia che lasciavano gli spalti. Sono pronti a rinchiudere negli spogliatoi l'arbitro



...sono andati a trattare ...


----------



## Raryof (30 Gennaio 2019)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Hanno inquadrato Nedved è compagnia che lasciavano gli spalti. Sono pronti a rinchiudere negli spogliatoi l'arbitro



Farà la fine di Kashoggi? (spero di no)


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Ormai dobbiamo vedere come fanno a far rientrare la Juventus in questa partita.
> Ronaldo come lo vedrete?



Le vie del Signore ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> Quando 10 gg fa dicevo che sono a fine ciclo mi sono saltati addosso 6-7 utenti
> 
> Onore a loro e ad Agnelli, ora una pausa è fisiologica



Inizio a pensarlo anche io


----------



## davidelynch (30 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> La Juve rimonta, ma quest’Atalanta si qualifica in Champions.



La prima è difficile la seconda impossibile.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (30 Gennaio 2019)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Hanno inquadrato Nedved è compagnia che lasciavano gli spalti. Sono pronti a rinchiudere negli spogliatoi l'arbitro



I soliti metodi da organizzazione mafiosa. Sono ridicoli, appena prendono due pere meritatamente si vedono seneggiate in panchina e in campo e partono le spedizioni punitive. Dio ce li togliesse di mezzo sti cancri.


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2019)

Ma se escono poi gli tolgono lo stadio di proprietà?


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque alla prima occasione gli da il rigore oppure gli butta fuori qualcuno o tutti e due


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Comunque alla prima occasione gli da il rigore oppure gli butta fuori qualcuno o tutti e due



Freuler neanche quotato


----------



## Djici (30 Gennaio 2019)

Questa partita dovrebbe fare riflettere tutti i tifosi che volevano gia uscire ieri contro il Napoli perche tanto alla fine contro la Juve non si puo vincere 

Le partite vanno giocate. SEMPRE.


----------



## diavolo (30 Gennaio 2019)

Finisce 2-4


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2019)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Finisce 2-4



4 rigori.


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2019)

Ma stanno perdendo?!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questa partita dovrebbe fare riflettere tutti i tifosi che volevano gia uscire ieri contro il Napoli perche tanto alla fine contro la Juve non si puo vincere
> 
> Le partite vanno giocate. SEMPRE.



Io ho specificato se questi rimangono su.. 
vediamo se il vizio rimane..
intanto si teme un rosso col passare del tempo 
magari che vale doppio (rigore)
aggiungo che x motivi personali 
non mi andava di andare giù col Napoli 
il Milan mi ha accontentato


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma stanno perdendo?!



Stanno preparando la rimonta


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2019)

E siamo a 3 cartellini


----------



## diavolo (30 Gennaio 2019)

Percassi tristissimo


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E siamo a 3 cartellini



... a breve qualche rigore con espulsione.


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2019)

Inizia a fischiare a senso unico


----------



## Anguus (30 Gennaio 2019)

Telecronisti Rai in palese lutto


----------



## Anguus (30 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Inizia a fischiare a senso unico



Si vede che è sceso in campo con piglio diverso nel secondo tempo


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2019)

Ma quante volte lo mandano in onda il replay delle azioni rubentine in area?


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Gennaio 2019)

Arbitraggio leggermente di parte ora


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Gennaio 2019)

Angolo netto per l Atalanta: rimessa per i ladri. Maledetti


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma quante volte lo mandano in onda il replay delle azioni rubentine in area?



già già, mentre per rivedere il gol in supercoppa abbiamo dovuto aspettare ore e manco si vedeva il momento del lancio. 

cmq sta ammonendo a raffica, l'atalanta la finisce in inferiorità.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Gennaio 2019)

Persino l'Atalanta riesce a non passare costantemente il pallone all'indietro come facciamo noi


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2019)

È un buon momento per il rigore


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2019)

Se vi interessa dopo una partita INDEGNA esce Higuain al 60esimo tra i fischi.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se vi interessa dopo una partita INDEGNA esce Higuain al 60esimo tra i fischi.



Spettacolo, come godo.
Il Chelsea potrebbe rispedirlo dai gobbi, nel caso?


----------



## Miro (30 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se vi interessa dopo una partita INDEGNA esce Higuain al 60esimo tra i fischi.



L'hanno già soprannominato *Pig*uain


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Arbitro incosciente, ha ammonito un gobbo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se vi interessa dopo una partita INDEGNA esce Higuain al 60esimo tra i fischi.



In sostanza l'arrivo di CR7 alla Juventus ha segnato la fine della sua carriera mi sa, e anche male. Non ce lo vedo in una piccola, l'anno prossimo andrà in Cina o Dubai


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2019)

*Qui si parla di Atalanta Juve e basta.*


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2019)

Quanto può dare di recupero al massimo un arbitro?15 minuti?


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma stanno perdendo?!



Ha parlato il procuratore di Carrasco


----------



## Beppe85 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se vi interessa dopo una partita INDEGNA esce Higuain al 60esimo tra i fischi.



Ahahahaha, lo stavo gufando!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2019)

Ora è il momento del rigore occhio.


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2019)

Pasqua in difficoltà evidente


----------



## Emme (30 Gennaio 2019)

Sembra di vedere la partita di ieri sera...c'é pure lo stesso pathos, almeno ieri sera c'era un discreto arbitro...


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quanto può dare di recupero al massimo un arbitro?15 minuti?



byron moreno aveva dato 12


----------



## Raryof (30 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quanto può dare di recupero al massimo un arbitro?15 minuti?



Tra poco lo scopriamo.


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> byron moreno aveva dato 12



I record sono fatti per essere battuti


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Gennaio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Bisogna tirargliela?
> 
> Ma per me è probabile l'eliminazione, con un arbitraggio onesto e con qualche atalantino che si dimentica di scansarsi.



Che t'avevo dett ?


----------



## Raryof (30 Gennaio 2019)

GOoooooooooooooooooooooOLLL


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2019)

Gooooooooool


----------



## tonilovin93 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Juve quasi Out, higuain Ridicolo e Milan vicino all esterno.. What a day to be alive


----------



## Igniorante (30 Gennaio 2019)

De Scempio


----------



## diavolo (30 Gennaio 2019)

Duvaaaaaan 3-0


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Gennaio 2019)

De Scoglio è veramente assurdo


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2019)

De Scempio ahahahahahhhahhaahah

3.0!!


----------



## 7vinte (30 Gennaio 2019)

Gooooool!!!!! Zapata!!!!! 3-0!!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Che bravo De Scoglio


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2019)

De Sciglio milanista vero


----------



## Beppe85 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Mattia uno di noi!!


----------



## Heaven (30 Gennaio 2019)

De Sciglio cuore rossonero

Godoooooooo


----------



## Emme (30 Gennaio 2019)

Oooooohhh il buon descempio é tornato


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Addio Pasqua, sei stato grande, ci hai lasciato un gran ricordo.
De Schifo è sempre determinante comunque, chapeau


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Buahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2019)

Sto male dal ridere ragazzi ahahahha


----------



## Pit96 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Ahahahaha, grande De Sciglio!


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque la coppa Italia è molto più bella e spettacolare del campionato. Tutte partite bellissime.


----------



## Ciora (30 Gennaio 2019)

De Sciglio rossonero vero, Pipa che esce tra i fischi. Qui i pianeti si stanno riallineando e i segnali sono chiari


----------



## Konrad (30 Gennaio 2019)

AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH

DE SCIGLIO

AHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Mattia uno di noi!!



il nostro cavallo di tro.ia!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Igniorante (30 Gennaio 2019)

il nuovo Maldini cit.


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Gennaio 2019)

De Scempio quanti vecchi ricordi!

Grazie Juve


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Gennaio 2019)

Eccoloooo il triplete!!!!


----------



## Djici (30 Gennaio 2019)

Come godo !


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Chi schifava Gasperini?


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Gennaio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> De Sciglio rossonero vero, Pipa che esce tra i fischi. Qui i pianeti si stanno riallineando e i segnali sono chiari


Davvero, da allineamento dei pianeti


----------



## Boomer (30 Gennaio 2019)

Scarso il Gasp.


----------



## Raryof (30 Gennaio 2019)

De Sciglio sul terzo gol non benissimo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Gennaio 2019)

Ma sbaglio o stanno rovinando un giocatore come Dybala pur di far fare le sfilate a Cristina?


----------



## Activia01 (30 Gennaio 2019)

"mentre De Sciglio si è ormai assestato come miglior terzino italiano"


----------



## Pivellino (30 Gennaio 2019)

Gasperson?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Guarda come perdono la testa per gli olè ahahah
Non sanno perdere e non sanno vincere, sanno solo portare a casa risultati con disonestà e furbizia.
“L’Atalanta è l’unica squadra che a livello atletico sta al nostro passo” Allegri


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Gennaio 2019)

VOGLIO IL TRIO JUVENTINO TROLL qui adesso ad incassare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Raryof (30 Gennaio 2019)

L'arbitro poteva chiedere se non far recuperare niente per non umiliarli troppo eh.


----------



## Beppe85 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Tutti a casa ale!!


----------



## Boomer (30 Gennaio 2019)

Godo solo per quella fallita di Cristina.


----------



## Beppe85 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Sì ma... questo era l'antipasto... ora da veri gufi concentriamoci sul super atletico madrid!


----------



## Heaven (30 Gennaio 2019)

Sono stati due giorni di calcio pazzeschi. Tutto alla perfezione


Prendiamoci sta coppa!


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Gennaio 2019)

stasera gode TUTTA l'italia non bianconera. 

grazie atalanta.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Anche quest'anno il triplete lo fanno l'anno prossimo


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Quanto godo hahahaha


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Gennaio 2019)

Gomblotto!


----------



## claudiop77 (30 Gennaio 2019)

#Juveout#

Toh... si preannuncia una vera competizione in Italia, miracolo!!!


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Gennaio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Sì ma... questo era l'antipasto... ora da veri gufi concentriamoci sul super atletico madrid!


----------



## Djici (30 Gennaio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Anche quest'anno il triplete lo fanno l'anno prossimo



Supercoppa e campionato sono gia vinti.
Speriamo di vederli presto uscire pure in CL


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Gennaio 2019)

Tra l'altro sulla carta insieme a Inter o Lazio ora saremmo praticamente i favoriti da pronostico per la vittoria della Coppa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Ragazzi 4 a 0 il Chelsea 
e FINALMENTE ci sarà una Finale 
senza vincitore assegnato alla partenza


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Gennaio 2019)

Zapata è la felicità lol
Ha la faccia di chi sta vivendo un sogno. E ci credo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Supercoppa e campionato sono gia vinti.
> Speriamo di vederli presto uscire pure in CL



Allegri lo sa.. mani avanti 
in Europa non ci sono gli arbitri 
e se le prendono da Sampdoria,Atalanta e Lazio 
pensa cosa combina Atletico con il VAR che funziona


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque queste partite dovrebbero anche fare riflettere chi ogni volta qui dentro parte sconfitto con Napoli e Juventus. Nessuno è imbattibile. Con la Juventus dovremmo andare a giocare sempre per vincerla, non i soliti "eh se facciamo un punto mi va benissimo"..


----------



## zamp2010 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Supercoppa e campionato sono gia vinti.
> *Speriamo di vederli presto uscire pure in CL*



Per questo sono sicuro, e anche col Atletico.


----------



## claudiop77 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Comunque queste partite dovrebbero anche fare riflettere chi ogni volta qui dentro parte sconfitto con Napoli e Juventus. Nessuno è imbattibile. Con la Juventus dovremmo andare a giocare sempre per vincerla, non i soliti "eh se facciamo un punto mi va benissimo"..



Con la Juventus è comprensibile, perché se anche giochi bene interviene l'arbitro, non perdere è una grandissima impresa. Chapeau all'Atalanta e soprattutto a Gasperini.


----------



## Beppe85 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi 4 a 0 il Chelsea
> e FINALMENTE ci sarà una Finale
> senza vincitore assegnato alla partenza



4??? Ho cambiato canale sull 1 a 0!! Solo per vedere le magie di de sciglio!! Certi spettacoli nn dovrebbero farli in contemporanea!!


----------



## Boomer (30 Gennaio 2019)

Gasperini eroe nazionale.


----------



## falconez (30 Gennaio 2019)

Semplicemente immondi.
Temo fortemente la partita con l’atletico,se siamo veramente questi si esce malamente e anche quest’anno la Champion ci si riprova l’anno prossimo ...altro che triplete de sto ca$$o..


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2019)

Acciuga che cerca di fare il diplomatico...


----------



## Asso_86 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Acciuga che cerca di fare il diplomatico...



Poveraccio, è scarsissimo può fare poco.

Quando i singoli e la rosa non bastano, senza un gioco poi ti criticano il triplo.

Complimenti all’Atalanta, una squadra formidabile (che poi, non si scansava contro di noi? )


----------



## chicagousait (30 Gennaio 2019)

I giornalisti Rai tristi per la sconfitta juventina


----------



## falconez (30 Gennaio 2019)

Allegri disco rotto,ovvio che non le puoi vincere tutte,ma c’è modo e modo di perdere e questo è semplicemente indegno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

falconez ha scritto:


> Allegri disco rotto,ovvio che non le puoi vincere tutte,ma c’è modo e modo di perdere e questo è semplicemente indegno.



sono indegne anche alcune se non molte vittorie 
please


----------



## claudiop77 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Secondo me è tutto studiato, hanno capito che in Supercoppa l'hanno fatta troppo grossa, dovevano perdere così per poter dire "Visto che non rubiamo? Possiamo anche perdere".

Ora rimetteranno il passamontagna.


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2019)

Ora che gli mettono davanti l'atletico si arrabbia...che deficien


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Gennaio 2019)

Ho letto che de sciglio ha fatto una mega cappella regalando il 3-0


----------



## iceman. (30 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque parliamo di De Scoglio? Mamma mia che cesso stratosferico.


----------



## elpacoderoma (30 Gennaio 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> L' atalanta sta andando troppo forte.
> Stasera perde al 100%



autoquote


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che de sciglio ha fatto una mega cappella regalando il 3-0



mettici pure 1 a 0


----------



## tonilovin93 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Che goduria


----------



## Asso_86 (30 Gennaio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque parliamo di De Scoglio? Mamma mia che cesso stratosferico.



Da centrale di sicuro


----------



## Cataldinho (30 Gennaio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che de sciglio ha fatto una mega cappella regalando il 3-0



Come può essere? La gazzetta diceva che era il miglior terzino italiano in campionato


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Gennaio 2019)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> I giornalisti Rai tristi per la sconfitta juventina



Tra la Juve e la Roma in Rai è giorno di lutto. Domani raisport chiude.

Anche alla partita della Roma ho sentito commenti sconcertanti, pareva Roma Channel. La Sanipoli aveva il groppo in gola.


----------



## smallball (30 Gennaio 2019)

De Sciglio catastrofico


----------



## mandraghe (30 Gennaio 2019)

Tutti i leccaculo parlano del grande Ronaldo. Ma come mai nessun giornalaio parla mai della stagione disastrosa di Dybala? Quello, per intenderci, che solo poco tempo fa era il predestinato che aveva già surclassato Messi e che doveva vincere il pallone d’oro.


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Persino l'Atalanta riesce a non passare costantemente il pallone all'indietro come facciamo noi


E vero l'avevo notato anche io ,non hanno mai giocato con il portiere ,anche l'Atletico Madrid non gioca mai con il portiere mai


----------



## Igniorante (30 Gennaio 2019)

Uno schema ancestrale che sta finalmente venendo alla luce.
De Sciglio per Piatek.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Gennaio 2019)

De Sciglio che si è assestato come miglior terzino italiano (cit.). Porcaccia miseria le fregacce che partoriscono i leccaculo della gazzetta.


----------



## Paolino (30 Gennaio 2019)

Godoooooooooooo


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Atalanta e atletico hanno un gioco simile,la Juventus troverà gli stessi problemi anche in Champions,ogni volta che trovano una squadra più fisica di loro vanno in difficoltà..


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Ahhhh spettacolare questa due giorni di Coppa!!!


----------



## uolfetto (30 Gennaio 2019)

l'atalanta la terrei molto in considerazione per la vittoria della coppa italia.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Poveraccio, è scarsissimo può fare poco.
> 
> Quando i singoli e la rosa non bastano, senza un gioco poi ti criticano il triplo.
> 
> Complimenti all’Atalanta, una squadra formidabile (che poi, non si scansava contro di noi? )



Si scansano al ritorno, vincete 4-0 e vi qualificate 

LADRI!


----------



## wildfrank (30 Gennaio 2019)

Miro ha scritto:


> L'hanno già soprannominato *Pig*uain


----------



## wildfrank (30 Gennaio 2019)

smallball ha scritto:


> De Sciglio catastrofico



Bene.


----------



## unbreakable (30 Gennaio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tra la Juve e la Roma in Rai è giorno di lutto. Domani raisport chiude.
> 
> Anche alla partita della Roma ho sentito commenti sconcertanti, pareva Roma Channel. La Sanipoli aveva il groppo in gola.



Come de rossi che ha saltato le vacanze ..pareva parlasse di un eroe


Per tornare in topic
zapatone li purga sempre


----------



## unbreakable (30 Gennaio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> l'atalanta la terrei molto in considerazione per la vittoria della coppa italia.



Gasperini vuole la coppa non è un mistero


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Gennaio 2019)

scusate è questo il topic della squadra che farà il triplete quest'anno?


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2019)

ma s'è sfasciato chiellini stasera ? o l'ha tolto a scopo precauzionale ?


----------



## leviatano (31 Gennaio 2019)

gente che rimpiange Allegri ne abbiamo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma s'è sfasciato chiellini stasera ? o l'ha tolto a scopo precauzionale ?



con fuori Chiellini il Gorilla che ferma con la buone o con le cattive 
diventa arduo vincere anche rubando.. chissà cosa si inventano ?


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ma i nostri amici/ospiti juventini che vengono qua a spiegarci le regole del giuoco del calcio, oggi non hanno internet?


----------



## AndresTh98 (31 Gennaio 2019)

La coppa italia tornerà a milano.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Gennaio 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma i nostri amici/ospiti juventini che vengono qua a spiegarci le regole del giuoco del calcio, oggi non hanno internet?



hanno finito i giga.


----------



## leviatano (31 Gennaio 2019)

gasperini insegna calcio, allegri va avanti per botte di culo. oggi lo si è visto. e vedrere con l'atletico che punta sulla forza fisica e sul pressing che legnate prendono con il centrocampo di morti che hanno.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Gennaio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> gente che rimpiange Allegri ne abbiamo?



Allegri è un sopravvalutato, una larga parte di quello che di buono ha raccolto in questi anni lo deve ai giocatori che ha ed al lavoro ENORME di Conte.
Eppure il troll livornese gode di un seguito incredibile, anche quì dentro.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> gasperini insegna calcio, allegri va avanti per botte di culo. oggi lo si è visto. e vedrere con l'atletico che punta sulla forza fisica e sul pressing che legnate prendono con il centrocampo di morti che hanno.



a me preoccupa il fatto che l'atletico va in giro con morata e (se non l'hanno ancora venduto) kalinic.  2 bomber di razza insomma  

c'è da sperare in griezmann.


----------



## leviatano (31 Gennaio 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a me preoccupa il fatto che l'atletico va in giro con morata e (se non l'hanno ancora venduto) kalinic.  2 bomber di razza insomma
> 
> c'è da sperare in griezmann.



guarda per paradosso, con il loro acquisto di Ronaldo, hanno distrutto il reparto d'attacco dato è ronaldo centrico. gioca spesso tra i due difensori e non ha più 25 anni. dybala in campionato ha fatto solo 2 gol, il croato 8 gol. il resto è Ronaldo che se è in giornata ti risolve la partita. a conti fatti il centrocampo dei gobbi è troppo fermo ovvero manca la strappanza che solo matuidi ha. il centrocampo dell'atletico va a 200 chilometri orari in fase d'impostazione permettendo agli attacanti di avere più occasioni. la partita si deciderà li.


----------



## Zenos (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ma quanto si gode.


----------



## Sotiris (31 Gennaio 2019)

Onore a Fabrizio Pasqua della sezione di Tivoli.


----------



## Maximo (31 Gennaio 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Onore a Fabrizio Pasqua della sezione di Tivoli.



Anche se sul secondo gol doveva fischiare il fallo su De Sempio 5 min prima. Arbitro che al posto del cuore ha un sacco della spazzatura, un crimine contro l'umanità sportiva...

PS De Scempio e Rugani gran coppia di centrali


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Buongiorno Scansjuve


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Buongiorno a tutti, soprattutto a duvan Zapata e ai nostri amici/ospiti juventini, colpiti improvvisamente da una grave forma di mutismo selettivo


----------



## overlord (31 Gennaio 2019)

E ANCHE QUEST'ANNO .......... IL TRIPLETE LO FANNO L'ANNO PROSSIMO!


----------



## Manue (31 Gennaio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> E ANCHE QUEST'ANNO .......... IL TRIPLETE LO FANNO L'ANNO PROSSIMO!



Dai, almeno su questo forum, 
LASCIAMO PERDERE IL TRIPLETE


----------



## overlord (31 Gennaio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Dai, almeno su questo forum,
> LASCIAMO PERDERE IL TRIPLETE



Odio la melma di Torino e godo come un riccio.
E ora si tifa Atletico


----------



## egidiopersempre (31 Gennaio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tra la Juve e la Roma in Rai è giorno di lutto. Domani raisport chiude.
> 
> Anche alla partita della Roma ho sentito commenti sconcertanti, pareva Roma Channel. La Sanipoli aveva il groppo in gola.



"occorre rispetto per la società Roma e i suoi tifosi"


----------



## Manue (31 Gennaio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Odio la melma di Torino e godo come un riccio.
> E ora si tifa Atletico



Cosa c'entra? 
quella roba lasciamola sul forum delle *****...


----------



## overlord (31 Gennaio 2019)

C'entra perché era il loro obbiettivo quasi spudoratamente dichiarato e vederlo andare in fumo per me è una gioia.
A me di quelli nati male frega meno di zero talmente sono ridicoli.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brutte notizie: pare che Chiellini non si sia fatto nulla


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2019)

3-0 Zapata è finita


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Gennaio 2019)

In italia giocano tutti sotto ritmo e agevolano cosi la juve.
Poi arriva l'atalanta che pressa, accorcia, aggredisce, raddoppia , tiene un ritmo che soffoca la qualità avversaria e capisci tante cose...


----------



## Dell'erba (31 Gennaio 2019)

Sconfitta prevedibile e preventivabile.

Dopo quattro anni di vittorie consecutive ci può stare, del triplete onestamente non interessa(non ci crederete, ma sapete anche voi che è così). Vedremo in champions, che è un grande obiettivo, cosa succederà.

Speriamo solo di giocarcela con la difesa titolare.


----------



## Dell'erba (31 Gennaio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In italia giocano tutti sotto ritmo e agevolano cosi la juve.
> Poi arriva l'atalanta che pressa, accorcia, aggredisce, raddoppia , tiene un ritmo che soffoca la qualità avversaria e capisci tante cose...



Ma non era SCANS-atalanta? Non cade un imprescindibile dogma così?


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Gennaio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> C'entra perché era il loro obbiettivo quasi spudoratamente dichiarato e vederlo andare in fumo per me è una gioia.
> A me di quelli nati male frega meno di zero talmente sono ridicoli.



in pratica lo avevano già festeggiato... capirai con cristina...


----------



## overlord (31 Gennaio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Brutte notizie: pare che Chiellini non si sia fatto nulla



Peccato


----------



## Dell'erba (31 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> hanno finito i giga.



Mi si è rinnovata la promozione tranquillo


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Gennaio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ma non era SCANS-atalanta? Non cade un imprescindibile dogma così?



Mi pare i vostri feudi siano altrove.
In questi giorni non avete portato a termine l'ennesima operazione a braccetto col sassuolo?


----------



## kYMERA (31 Gennaio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Sconfitta prevedibile e preventivabile.
> 
> Dopo quattro anni di vittorie consecutive ci può stare, del triplete onestamente non interessa(non ci crederete, ma sapete anche voi che è così). Vedremo in champions, che è un grande obiettivo, cosa succederà.
> 
> Speriamo solo di giocarcela con la difesa titolare.



Sono d'accordo con te. Credo che la Juventus baratterebbe volentieri 10 scudetti, 10 coppe italia e 10 supercoppe pur di vincere la coppa dalle grandi orecchie.
Il triplete sono fesserie da interisti e infatti le lasciamo a loro.


----------



## elpacoderoma (31 Gennaio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Dai, almeno su questo forum,
> LASCIAMO PERDERE IL TRIPLETE



Belli 10 scudetti eh, è come andare a letto 10 volte con Miss Italia.
Bello il triplete, è come andare a letto con con prima e seconda classificata a Miss Italia e Miss mondo contemporaneamente.
Ma 7 volte Miss Mondo è roba da palati fini.


----------



## odasensei (31 Gennaio 2019)

Il fatto che gente come Gomez e Zapata sia dovuta andare a Bergamo per poter esprimere tutte le loro qualità fa capire quanto le presunte big di Serie A (tranne la Juve) abbiano avuto progetti catastrofici (e alcuni ce li hanno tutt'ora), fior di bidoni acquistati a peso d'oro e nessuno che abbia dato un'opportunità a loro due
Se la Coppa non la vinciamo noi un trionfo dell'Atalanta sarebbe una bella storia ed un bel segnale del movimento calcio italiano


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Il fatto che gente come Gomez e Zapata sia dovuta andare a Bergamo per poter esprimere tutte le loro qualità fa capire quanto le presunte big di Serie A (tranne la Juve) abbiano avuto progetti catastrofici (e alcuni ce li hanno tutt'ora), fior di bidoni acquistati a peso d'oro e nessuno che abbia dato un'opportunità a loro due
> Se la Coppa non la vinciamo noi un trionfo dell'Atalanta sarebbe una bella storia ed un bel segnale del movimento calcio italiano



gomez e zapata rendono di piu del loro reale valore proprio grazie all'impianto di gioco che esalta le loro caratteristiche, in una big questo per ovvie ragione non può avvenire.


----------



## odasensei (31 Gennaio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> gomez e zapata rendono di piu del loro reale valore proprio grazie all'impianto di gioco che esalta le loro caratteristiche, in una big questo per ovvie ragione non può avvenire.



Capirai la grande difficoltà a replicare lo stile di gioco dell'Atalanta
Che poi è la solita scusa per giustificare gli abbagli delle big, poche chiacchiere
Se sei bravo vali in ogni contesto, come Milito, Dybala, Piatek ecc. ecc.
Magari avrebbero floppato, ma l'opportunità almeno di provarci se la meritavano tutta


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Capirai la grande difficoltà a replicare lo stile di gioco dell'Atalanta
> Che poi è la solita scusa per giustificare gli abbagli delle big, poche chiacchiere
> Se sei bravo vali in ogni contesto, come Milito, Dybala, Piatek ecc. ecc.
> Magari avrebbero floppato, ma l'opportunità almeno di provarci se la meritavano tutta



tu la fai facile "capirai la difficoltà a replicare lo stile di gioco dell'atalanta"  oltre al bel giuco devi portare i risultati, se fai il bel giuco e i risultati non arrivano ti esonerano il giorno dopo. Zapata l'anno scorso ha segnato 11 gol facendo il suo record personale, quest'anno le prime 12 partite con l'atalanta ha segnato la bellezza di zero gol, i tifosi di una big con questo scenario avrebbero subissato di fischi il colombiano, l'avrebbero definito bidone, avrebbero detto che uno che ha 11 gol come record personale non puo indossare la loro maglia e bla bla. Nelle piccole hai tutto il tempo di emergere, nelle big o sei pronto al giorno uno o sei segnato a vita come bidone.
Non oso immaginare cosa avremmo letto qui dentro se piatek fosse andato a secco col napoli


----------



## odasensei (31 Gennaio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> tu la fai facile "capirai a replicare lo stile di gioco dell'atalanta"  oltre al bel giuco devi portare i risultati, se fai il bel giuco e i risultati non arrivano ti esonerano il giorno dopo. Zapata l'anno scorso ha segnato 11 gol facendo il suo record personale, quest'anno le prime 12 partite con l'atalanta ha segnato la bellezza di zero gol, i tifosi di una big con questo scenario avrebbero subissato di fischi il colombiano, l'avrebbero definito bidone, avrebbero detto che uno che ha 11 gol come record personale non puo indossare la loro maglia e bla bla. Nelle piccole hai tutto il tempo di emergere, nelle big o sei pronto al giorno uno o sei segnato a vita come bidone.
> Non oso immaginare cosa avremmo letto qui dentro se piatek fosse andato a secco col napoli



Ma guarda che l'Atalanta non fa sempre "bel gioco", anzi è una squadra con tanti limiti tattici, o ci scordiamo dei 6 gol dell'Inter di Pioli o dei disastri contro Cagliari e Spal quest'anno? (i primi che mi vengono in mente)
Poi sta cosa che "nelle big ti fischiano e devi essere pronto al giorno 1" è un'altra scusa, vogliamo parlare di Luis Alberto? o di Brozovic? o di Bakayoko? o di Dzeko? Tutti presi a insulti alle prime partite o al primo anno e poi titolari inamovibili delle loro squadre
Che sia più facile emergere nelle piccole/medie realtà è indubbio, ma che a Gomez e Zapata non sia stata data mezza opportunità al contrario di gente come Gabigol, Menez, Djordjevic, Pastore, Balotelli, Calhanoglu, Borini, Lautaro Martinez, Jovetic, Eder, Defrel la trovo una scelta ridicola


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Basta far sapere che x la preparazione di Gasp ci vuole del tempo se sei nuovo 
e si risolve tutto.. il Presidente dell Atalanta e tifosi sapevano benissimo che Duvan sarebbe esploso.
Ormai sanno benissimo come funziona la preparazione del loro Allenatore..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che l'Atalanta non fa sempre "bel gioco", anzi è una squadra con tanti limiti tattici, o ci scordiamo dei 6 gol dell'Inter di Pioli o dei disastri contro Cagliari e Spal quest'anno? (i primi che mi vengono in mente)
> Poi sta cosa che "nelle big ti fischiano e devi essere pronto al giorno 1" è un'altra scusa, vogliamo parlare di Luis Alberto? o di Brozovic? o di Bakayoko? o di Dzeko? Tutti presi a insulti alle prime partite o al primo anno e poi titolari inamovibili delle loro squadre
> Che sia più facile emergere nelle piccole/medie realtà è indubbio, ma che a Gomez e Zapata non sia stata data mezza opportunità al contrario di gente come Gabigol, Menez, Djordjevic, Pastore, Balotelli, Calhanoglu, Borini, Lautaro Martinez, Jovetic, Eder, Defrel la trovo una scelta ridicola



guarda che luis alberto , brozovic e dzeko vengono ripetutamente criticati dalle rispettive tifoserie e il nostro baka se non si fosse ripreso subito sarebbe insultato peggio della turca. Ritornando a zapata quest'anno a 27 anni sta avendo un rendimento inaspettato, ma il suo record personale è di 11 gol ottenuto l'anno scorso a 26 nella samp, quindi faccio fatica a pensare ad una big che si interessi di una prima punta che fino all'anno scorso faceva fatica ad arrivare a 10 gol. Qua ci lamentiamo della mancanza di un esterno che vada in doppia cifra figuriamoci cosa puo farsene una big di una prima punta che a fatica arriva a 10 gol, e te lo sto dicendo da sostenitore di zapata visto che sia l'anno scorso che quest'anno l'ho preso al fanta.


----------



## Aron (31 Gennaio 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> La prima è difficile la seconda impossibile.



È una questione tecnico-statistica. Storicamente, le squadre che si qualificano in Champions hanno almeno due giocatori che rendono da campioni. Non è detto che siano campioni in senso assoluto, ma che abbiano un rendimento analogo. L'Udinese si qualificava in Champions con un campione vero come Alexis Sanchez e uno che campione non era ma che giocava come tale, e cioè di Natale.

Quest'Atalanta di questo passo al 95% si qualifica in Champions. 
L'altro posto se lo spartiranno Milan, Roma e Inter.


----------



## sunburn (31 Gennaio 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Il fatto che gente come Gomez e Zapata sia dovuta andare a Bergamo per poter esprimere tutte le loro qualità fa capire quanto le presunte big di Serie A (tranne la Juve) abbiano avuto progetti catastrofici (e alcuni ce li hanno tutt'ora), fior di bidoni acquistati a peso d'oro e nessuno che abbia dato un'opportunità a loro due
> Se la Coppa non la vinciamo noi un trionfo dell'Atalanta sarebbe una bella storia ed un bel segnale del movimento calcio italiano


Il fatto che a 31 e 28 anni giochino in una squadra di metà classifica di un mediocre campionato fa capire che in fondo quella sia la loro dimensione.


----------



## Aron (31 Gennaio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> guarda che luis alberto , brozovic e dzeko vengono ripetutamente criticati dalle rispettive tifoserie e il nostro baka se non si fosse ripreso subito sarebbe insultato peggio della turca. Ritornando a zapata quest'anno a 27 anni sta avendo un rendimento inaspettato, ma il suo record personale è di 11 gol ottenuto l'anno scorso a 26 nella samp, quindi faccio fatica a pensare ad una big che si interessi di una prima punta che fino all'anno scorso faceva fatica ad arrivare a 10 gol. Qua ci lamentiamo della mancanza di un esterno che vada in doppia cifra figuriamoci cosa puo farsene una big di una prima punta che a fatica arriva a 10 gol, e te lo sto dicendo da sostenitore di zapata visto che sia l'anno scorso che quest'anno l'ho preso al fanta.



Ci sono giocatori che per un motivo o per l'altro esplodono tardi. 
Il grande calcio si accorse dell'esistenza di Diego Milito a 29 anni e di Bierhoff a 30 anni. Milito e Bierhoff avevan altri numeri a livello di goal rispetto a Zapata, comunque fino a 29/30 anni una prima punta è ancora in tempo per esplodere e fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ci sono giocatori che per un motivo o per l'altro esplodono tardi.
> Il grande calcio si accorse dell'esistenza di Diego Milito a 29 anni e di Bierhoff a 30 anni. Milito e Bierhoff avevan altri numeri a livello di goal rispetto a Zapata, comunque fino a 29/30 anni una prima punta è ancora in tempo per esplodere e fare il salto di qualità.



questo non l'ho mai messo in discussione, di casi a la toni ce ne sono a bizzeffe, io ho contestato il fatto che una big avrebbe dovuto interessarsi a zapata quando questo faceva fatica ad arrivare a 10 gol. In quale big puo giocare uno che segna meno di un pavoletti qualsiasi ? Detto questo, sicuramente zapata a giugno avrà offerte da squadre più importanti e l'atalante farà l'n-essima plusvalenza.


----------



## odasensei (31 Gennaio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> guarda che luis alberto , brozovic e dzeko vengono ripetutamente criticati dalle rispettive tifoserie e il nostro baka se non si fosse ripreso subito sarebbe insultato peggio della turca. Ritornando a zapata quest'anno a 27 anni sta avendo un rendimento inaspettato, ma il suo record personale è di 11 gol ottenuto l'anno scorso a 26 nella samp, quindi faccio fatica a pensare ad una big che si interessi di una prima punta che fino all'anno scorso faceva fatica ad arrivare a 10 gol. Qua ci lamentiamo della mancanza di un esterno che vada in doppia cifra figuriamoci cosa puo farsene una big di una prima punta che a fatica arriva a 10 gol, e te lo sto dicendo da sostenitore di zapata visto che sia l'anno scorso che quest'anno l'ho preso al fanta.



Brozo, Dzeko e Luis Alberto hanno tutti fatto la prima stagione scandaloso e la successiva strepitosa quindi il "o vali al giorno 1 o niente" non regge
Tra l'altro ad oggi l'Inter farebbe carte false per Zapata, strapagandolo, invece di dargli fiducia negli anni precedenti per prendere Gabigol o Lautaro



sunburn ha scritto:


> Il fatto che a 31 e 28 anni giochino in una squadra di metà classifica di un mediocre campionato fa capire che in fondo quella sia la loro dimensione.



Certo perchè quelle che le sono davanti sono piene di campioni 
Sia quest'anno che soprattutto quelli passati


----------



## Aron (31 Gennaio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> questo non l'ho mai messo in discussione, di casi a la toni ce ne sono a bizzeffe,* io ho contestato il fatto che una big avrebbe dovuto interessarsi a zapata quando questo faceva fatica ad arrivare a 10 gol.* In quale big puo giocare uno che segna meno di un pavoletti qualsiasi ? Detto questo, sicuramente zapata a giugno avrà offerte da squadre più importanti e l'atalante farà l'n-essima plusvalenza.



Sono d'accordo. Era senz'altro un profilo interessante, ma non uno su cui una big ci crede veramente.


----------



## AndresTh98 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Sconfitta prevedibile e preventivabile.
> 
> Dopo quattro anni di vittorie consecutive ci può stare, del triplete onestamente non interessa(non ci crederete, ma sapete anche voi che è così). Vedremo in champions, che è un grande obiettivo, cosa succederà.
> 
> Speriamo solo di giocarcela con la difesa titolare.



Le magliette 2015&2017 con "il vero Triplete" devo essermele sognate allora


----------



## Pitermilanista (31 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quarti di finale di Coppa Italia tra l'Atalanta e la Juventus. La squadra di Gasperini proverà ad interrompere la striscia di Allegri alla Juventus dove è sempre riuscito ad arrivare in finale.
> 
> 
> Partita visibile su Rai uno dalle 20.45.



Continuo a scrivere da mesi che questa è la peggior Juve dal 2012 ad oggi, nonostante i presunti record in campionato. All'inizio credevo giocassero in seconda marcia per risparmiarsi, invece sono proprio una squadra spompata e senza idee.

Detto questo, ecco finalmente una vera chance di vincere un trofeo serio (la supercoppa non lo è) dopo 8 anni e cominciare un ciclo. Non siamo superiori a nessuna delle squadre rimaste in lizza, se non forse la Fiorentina, ma nemmeno inferiori. Occasione d'oro.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Continuo a scrivere da mesi che questa è la peggior Juve dal 2012 ad oggi, nonostante i presunti record in campionato. All'inizio credevo giocassero in seconda marcia per risparmiarsi, invece sono proprio una squadra spompata e senza idee.
> 
> Detto questo, ecco finalmente una vera chance di vincere un trofeo serio (la supercoppa non lo è) dopo 8 anni e cominciare un ciclo. Non siamo superiori a nessuna delle squadre rimaste in lizza, se non forse la Fiorentina, ma nemmeno inferiori. Occasione d'oro.



Ma dove sono gli utenti juventini che affermavano questa Juventus fosse la squadra piu forte di sempre?


----------



## Davidoff (31 Gennaio 2019)

Io resto convinto che siano molto penalizzati da Allegri, allenatore mediocre che ha sempre avuto la fortuna di gestire la squadra più forte del momento (e nonostante tutto ha fatto perdere uno scudetto a Ibra, vera impresa). Non puoi sperare che basti difendersi in modo organizzato e poi aspettare la giocata del campione per vincere, prima o poi i nodi vengono al pettine. La Juventus ha giocatori assurdi sugli esterni e in attacco ma li avrò visti fare un bel gioco offensivo 3-4 volte in totale da quando c'è acciughina, una cosa scandalosa.


----------



## Black (31 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma dove sono gli utenti juventini che affermavano questa Juventus fosse la squadra piu forte di sempre?



ma veramente c'è qualcuno che lo pensava? ma juve più forte di sempre o squadra in assoluto più forte?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> ma veramente c'è qualcuno che lo pensava? ma juve più forte di sempre o squadra in assoluto più forte?



Adesso non ricordo di preciso. Ma se non sbaglio si parlava proprio di squadra piu forte di sempre.


----------



## davoreb (31 Gennaio 2019)

Partita simile a molte altre degli ultimi anni senza il solito aiutino scaccia paura.

Normalmente rigorino per la juve o serie di punizioni dal limite o semplice gestione dei cartellini che fa andare i giocatori dell'avversario di turno in apatia.

Pareggio della Juve e verso la fine goal della vittoria. Il giorno dopo titoloni sui più forti, sul progetto e sul goal di CR7.


----------



## Black (31 Gennaio 2019)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Partita simile a molte altre degli ultimi anni senza il solito aiutino scaccia paura.
> 
> Normalmente rigorino per la juve o serie di punizioni dal limite o semplice gestione dei cartellini che fa andare i giocatori dell'avversario di turno in apatia.
> 
> Pareggio della Juve e verso la fine goal della vittoria. Il giorno dopo titoloni sui più forti, sul progetto e sul goal di CR7.



ho pensato la stessa cosa. Probabilmente l'aiutino non è arrivato perchè la CI non è un obiettivo così importante.


----------



## Zenos (31 Gennaio 2019)

Qui ancora si gode.


----------



## leviatano (31 Gennaio 2019)

ah come si sbraccia Ronaldo con la squadra.

mi ricorda il Ronaldo al Real con la gestione Mourinho.

Era andato pure da Perez a fare l'ultimatum: o io o lui.

chissà se farà cacciare Allegri a fine anno.


----------



## Manue (31 Gennaio 2019)

Senza Mandzukic perdono molto, ma molto.
Il loro schema sblocca partite era cross sul secondo palo, che il croato insacca...

senza lui, sono alla ricerca di altre invenzioni, ma Dybala dorme, Ronaldo fa quello che può e comunque non è assolutamente quello di Madrid, Bernardeschi secondo me non è nulla di speciale...


----------



## malos (31 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Adesso non ricordo di preciso. Ma se non sbaglio si parlava proprio di squadra piu forte di sempre.QUOTE]
> 
> Ahahahahahah no vabbè passi che ognuno ha le sue idee ma questa è da galera.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Gennaio 2019)

malos ha scritto:


> Guglielmo90 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Adesso non ricordo di preciso. Ma se non sbaglio si parlava proprio di *squadra piu forte di sempre.*
> ...



Vabbè ma che ti aspetti da gente che continua a dire che Calciopoli è stata solo una farsa e loro non compravano le partite, trovando tutti i cavilli tecnici possibili.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma dove sono gli utenti juventini che affermavano questa Juventus fosse la squadra piu forte di sempre?



a vaneggiare in giro come sempre.. 
non vincerebbe nemmeno in Patria 
se non fosse x la terna arbitrale
dirò di + l'anno scorso le giocate del singolo 
erano + frequenti.. invece ora e un tandem Mandzukic e Cr7
ci sono 20 goal in meno e altri pochi giocatori si uniscono ai bonus


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Io resto convinto che siano molto penalizzati da Allegri, allenatore mediocre che ha sempre avuto la fortuna di gestire la squadra più forte del momento (e nonostante tutto ha fatto perdere uno scudetto a Ibra, vera impresa). Non puoi sperare che basti difendersi in modo organizzato e poi aspettare la giocata del campione per vincere, prima o poi i nodi vengono al pettine. La Juventus ha giocatori assurdi sugli esterni e in attacco ma li avrò visti fare un bel gioco offensivo 3-4 volte in totale da quando c'è acciughina, una cosa scandalosa.



la prima volta che ha provato a dare un gioco alla Juve 
ne ha perse tutte di fila.. vi ricordate il famoso inizio da star?
ecco in quella occasione poi e tornato indietro a far il solito teatrino rubentino
tutti indietro e o x episodi o x la giocata del singolo la risolvevano 
se il contropiede non funzionava andava esattamente così! 

poi in vantaggio sterile possesso palla


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (31 Gennaio 2019)

Letta su Twitter : l'Atalanta ha giocato come se fosse una finale di Champions. La Juve anche


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Gennaio 2019)

almeno c'è la juve a tirarmi su il morale stasera


----------



## Zenos (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ma com'è che dopo 24 ore si gode ancora?


----------



## Dominae (1 Febbraio 2019)

Dominae ha scritto:


> Oggi si rischia di capitolare. L'Atalanta è davvero in forma.



"Che ti avevo detto Tommà? Che ti avevo detto?"


----------



## Dominae (1 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> almeno c'è la juve a tirarmi su il morale stasera



Dovevi ancora vedere l'Inter


----------

